# How do I stay cured?



## FindingMyStrength34 (May 21, 2013)

Hey,

So about 3 weeks ago I had a realization while reading one of the articles somebody posted on here. It felt so profound that my depersonalization/ derealization seemed to almost instantly disappear and it almost felt like I beat it into submission. The realization that I had was that it is ok and perfectly normal to have fears as long as those fears are real fears. However, the reason I was feeling so petrified of life and everything was that I was fearing fear itself which is pointless. I repeated this to myself over and over and found it very useful to explain to myself and understand why I was having these existential thoughts. It felt like a huge breakthrough and I can honestly say I did not focus on being depersonalized for that 3 week time period very much at all. It felt like I was on the road to a full recovery. However, Sunday night the thoughts started coming back and when I tried to employ my new strategy it didn't seem to help as much. Today I am feeling fully depersonalized again which pisses me off because I thought my dp/dr was gone. Can anyone think of any reason why my dp/dr has come back. I have just been trying to do everything I would normally do but I guess that is not enough. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## FindingMyStrength34 (May 21, 2013)

Fearless,

The only problem is that I really don't hate how I live. At least I don't think I do. And I'm really not even sure how to identify what issues there are in my life.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

It's always going to be a dance of dealing with irrational fears through realizing them for the cognitive distortions that they are or by choosing to deal with them by going out and facing them. It boils down to dealing with the fears that come your way in a productive way.


----------



## lilyruby (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats on it going away, at least for a little while. I think it helps to have distractions, face your fears head on & by doing this you are dealing with life, and in the moment. Thus defeating the DP.


----------

